# Inappropriate content?



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

Is Baggage Reclaim considered a bad site to post here? If so, why?

I tried to link something, and the preview came up saying to remove the link and that it was inappropriate?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I tried to post the link and got this message: "Your post contains inappropriate content. Please remove the link and submit again."

I have no idea why the site is blocked.


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks for responding, @EleGirl.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Give it another try. Should be fixed

Kevin


----------

